# Digital audio player



## Saplot (Feb 23, 2019)

So i've just bought a new audio player device, as my old one is too old. I could put on some new music, no problem, now, it isn't even detected when i plug it in. Usb key are, no problem, but when i plug this one, or the old, nothing happens in dmesg... I have to say i'm rather puzzled, msdosfs.ko is loaded and all... It's a D-Jix M441, i run FreeBSD 12.0 with a generic kernel. If anybody has an idea...


----------

